# Trip to Lookout Mountain Tennessee



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife and I (and dog) took a trip to Lookout Mountain Tennessee. We left early this past Sunday morning. We were driving north on I-75 past Macon Georgia and traffic was slow going due to road construction and accidents. Then it started raining and interstate traffic slowed to a crawl bumper to bumper south of Atlanta.
Southbound traffic was bumper to bumper also. 
We got off the interstate and drove west to Peachtree City, took I-85 north, then back onto I-75 north of Atlanta. 
Just north of Cartersville Georgia, traffic came to another crawl. Then I noticed that there wasnt any traffic in the southbound lanes. 

There was a terrible accident in the southbound side of the interstate. Three cars were sandwiched between two semi trucks. I saw rescuers using the 'jaws of life' prying open the middle car. The third car looked like an accordion. The front end on the first car was all smashed in. It was pouring rain all the while. I said prayers for everyone involved in the accident including rescuers.
Once past the accident, northbound traffic picked up speed.
Southbound I-75 traffic was backed up for many miles.

We arrived at our hotel just off I-24 in Chattanooga in 10.5 hours and it was still raining. Normally it's about a 7 hour drive. There were flood warnings and watches in the area. Luckily it cleared up just enough that we could proceed with our tours the next two days.
Lesson learned at our hotel: It was located close to the interstate. Travelers were checking in at all hours of the night making noise, talking, kids running up and down in the hallways etc...and our dog was barking at them. 
My wife slept through it all. She is a very sound sleeper and has always been like that since she was a kid, 10 hours is her norm. I'm lucky to get 3 or 4 hours sleep and I didnt get none at the hotel, only short power naps in the afternoons.
The hotel provided free breakfast. It looked good to eat but it tasted like cardboard and I tossed it in the garbage. I told my wife about it. She said that IF I didnt eat it, then it MUST be terrible!
The bottom line is that we shouldve chosen a hotel further away from the interstate.

Monday we toured Ruby Falls. It was an 1.5 hour tour 1200 feet down in the side of Lookout Mountain. It was simply awesome! We took quite a few photos. Back at the top, there's an observation deck where you can see the Tennessee river and the city of Chattanooga, very cool.
We then went to the railway Incline and rode the cable car to the bottom of the mountain and back up. It touts as the steepest incline in the world. It was fun and relaxing. Then it was back to the hotel for some rest, then out to eat. 

Since I didnt get any sleep Monday night as well, we decided to check out of the hotel early Tuesday morning and go to Rock City. It is located on the Georgia side of Lookout Mountain. 
Rock City is a walking tour and all I can say is that if you havnt been there, this place is a MUST SEE!
The highlights are its BEAUTY, walking across a swinging rope bridge with a deep gorge below(scary and I had to carry the dog,) Lover's Leap, a waterfall, and being able to see seven (7) states from a precipice near the top of the mountain.
There are tight crevices and tunnels to walk through also. Rock City is #1 on my list, #1a is Ruby Falls, #2 in the railway Incline. 
We bought tickets for all three which was cheaper.

We then departed Lookout Mountain and headed home. We had no problems on the interstates and arrived safely back home in 8 hours.
The headache with the road trip up and hotel was all forgotten after seeing Ruby Falls, the railway Incline and especially Rock City. 

One other lesson learned; avoid Atlanta. Unfortunately though, most roads lead to Atlanta.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Dawg, Jim and I went there several years ago when our DIL graduated from college in Cleveland. Beautiful country. Lookout mountain was awesome. We met one of our former pastors who was born and raised in the area. He took us on a short sightseeing tour of the area and rode with on the train that goes up the mountain. Of course it was the only time since it was built that it got stuck on the side of the mountain and we ended up walking back down!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The mountains are gorgeous!!!I went to Kentucky and West Virginia mountains to go spelunking.The outside was as good as the inside.The scenery can't be described with words.Did you see where the forest fires were last year?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would almost be jealous if I hadn't traveled so much during my lifetime. I do remember those moments of awe at the views when on top of the world though and are memories to be carried forever.

There is a way to avoid Atlanta but it would mean leaving the interstate. I'm an interstate driver, I will take it every time but these are roads I've traveled and find that they are very good substitutes when trying to avoid problem areas like Atlanta.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Holy cow Patti! I cant imagine walking down that thing, especially if it were close to the top or even half way UGH. Scary! I hope you didnt have your car parked at the top!

CQ, we didnt see any evidence of wildfires while we were there. I was looking though. I've been through Kentucky and West Virginia as a kid. I remember it being beautiful and adventurous. I'm sure it still is as it was back then.

Robin. Going up we took short cuts through the back roads of south Georgia to save time. I know south Georgia roads really well. I dont know the roads west of I-75 or north of I-16 hardly at all. The torrential rains didnt help neither as secondary roads had slow moving traffic as well.
Like you, I prefer the interstate. I havnt been on many secondary roads except south Georgia and northeast Florida. That's because I havnt moved around the country alot lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Well,you got to see the green of TN instead of charred mountainside.I wonder if things are starting to grow again,that would be neat to see,green popping up in a blackened landscape.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We live on the south side of the Arbuckle mountains. Over the last few years they have had a few fires that have really scorched them leaving the rocky terrains. The yellow wild daisies have taken over. They are spectacular.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooo, another place to jot down in case I am ever in the area. Sounds like a blast. Are you going to share any snaps of your trip?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a few pics of Rock City and the Incline.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A few more pics of Rock City.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Stunning! One day I'll go. My daughter is looking to move there or Ohio. I know what I'd pick. I could take my boat being it's full of lakes in Tenn.


----------

